# Fall TV 2013-2014



## Richelle83 (Sep 23, 2013)

Since many of the shows are starting this week and beyond let's chat here about our thoughts on the new and old shows airing this season.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 23, 2013)

So far Sleepy Hollow and Brooklyn Nine Nine are great.

  Dads is awful. Literally, I'm not sure how this passed screening.


----------



## Janice (Sep 23, 2013)

YES Richelle! I keep thinking I need to get set on all the shows starting but I haven't had a chance to sit down and figure out what's streaming.

  The only thing I know right now:

*OCTOBER 10TH TVD RETURNS!!!*


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 23, 2013)

Janice said:


> YES Richelle! I keep thinking I need to get set on all the shows starting but I haven't had a chance to sit down and figure out what's streaming.
> 
> The only thing I know right now:
> 
> *OCTOBER 10TH TVD RETURNS!!!*


  I cannot wait for that!!! 

  Sleepy Hollow again is great. We had to choose between The Blacklist and Hostage, TB won because of all the durn commercials promoting it. I like it, it has definite potential, hubster on the other hand was like too much-too fast with little character development. Whatever we'll continue to watch it lol

  Right now Conan has the whole cast of Breaking Bad. I might could be a wreck when its over with.


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 24, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> So far Sleepy Hollow and Brooklyn Nine Nine are great.
> 
> Dads is awful. Literally, I'm not sure how this based screening.


 
  Great idea getting this thread going, Richelle! 

  I didn't even bother watching Dads, but I'm a fan of Sleepy Hollow and Brooklyn Nine-Nine so far.  Kind of upset Brooklyn and Agents of SHIELD are on at the same time.  Part of me was hoping one of them wouldn't be worth watching, lol.  I'll probably end up watching SHIELD and then just being behind a week all the time on Brooklyn and watching it On Demand.  Decisions decisions!

  Also excited for the return/premiere of:
  Once Upon a Time
  Once Upon a Time in Wonderland
  The Walking Dead
  Dracula
  The Crazy Ones


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Now that I've gotten my Breaking Bad fix I can concentrate on this again.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 29, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Now that I've gotten my Breaking Bad fix I can concentrate on this again.


  Man idk what to feel after the final episode. I think im still shocked its over


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> MacNcheese said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I've gotten my Breaking Bad fix I can concentrate on this again.
> ...


  I was completely ok with it except for Marie still being alive lol.


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Man idk what to feel after the final episode. I think im still shocked its over


  I loved it! No wacky Soprano type ending. Everything was so final. The writing was superb.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I was completely ok with it except for Marie still being alive lol.


   Lmao i totally forgot about her towards the end.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Omg no breaking bad spoilers!! Please lol let's keep it riri, pumpkin flavored anything but the finale


----------



## Beautybuyer (Sep 29, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Lmaoo i wont spill the beans i promise


  My husband kept saying stay off Facebook and Instagram so I'm like "okay I'll read about my make up" BOOM breaking bad lol can't avoid it!! I'm glad it's good though... Unlike Dexter blah


----------



## Denae78 (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> My husband kept saying stay off Facebook and Instagram so I'm like "okay I'll read about my make up" BOOM breaking bad lol can't avoid it!! I'm glad it's good though... Unlike Dexter blah


  Agreed, Dexter finale was awful.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I was completely ok with it except for Marie still being alive lol.


  GIRL, SAY THAT AGAIN!


----------



## HelloBlondie (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> My husband kept saying stay off Facebook and Instagram so I'm like "okay I'll read about my make up" BOOM breaking bad lol can't avoid it!! I'm glad it's good though... Unlike Dexter blah


  Me too! That's what I get for thinking the makeup forum would be safe


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 29, 2013)

Denae78 said:


> Agreed, Dexter finale was awful.


  In all honesty, what else could it have been given what the last 4 seasons were like? I think in relation to all that, it was surprisingly not as awful as it could've been.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> In all honesty, what else could it have been given what the last 4 seasons were like? I think in relation to all that, it was surprisingly not as awful as it could've been.


  exactly, it ended as best as it could.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Sep 29, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> In all honesty, what else could it have been given what the last 4 seasons were like? I think in relation to all that, it was surprisingly not as awful as it could've been.


 Dexter had two amazing seasons and the rest were blah but I thought it was horrible. I don't expect smiles and flowers for a serial killer but come on. He could have killed himself with go sister. The whole "I want to keep my son safe" doesn't work when you're leaving him with a serial killer. She would have to find a man and money and would keep killing men. Writers were garbage. I would have rather seen a fake ass happy ever after ending lol


----------



## Odelia (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Dexter had two amazing seasons and the rest were blah but I thought it was horrible. I don't expect smiles and flowers for a serial killer but come on. He could have killed himself with go sister. *The whole "I want to keep my son safe" doesn't work when you're leaving him with a serial killer.* She would have to find a man and money and would keep killing men. Writers were garbage. I would have rather seen a fake ass happy ever after ending lol


  This!!!
  Couldn't agree more, lol.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 29, 2013)

*OMG yall don't post spoilers for Breaking Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
  Now i'm afraid to come back here and read anything.


----------



## KaysWays (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> My husband kept saying stay off Facebook and Instagram so I'm like "okay I'll read about my make up" BOOM breaking bad lol can't avoid it!! I'm glad it's good though... Unlike Dexter blah





Beautybuyer said:


> Dexter had two amazing seasons and the rest were blah but I thought it was horrible. I don't expect smiles and flowers for a serial killer but come on. He could have killed himself with go sister. The whole "I want to keep my son safe" doesn't work when you're leaving him with a serial killer. She would have to find a man and money and would keep killing men. Writers were garbage. I would have rather seen a fake ass happy ever after ending lol


  seriously, well said. I still can't get over the Dexter ending. I'm so excited for tomorrow to get here. Hope they prepared for the overload of activity during this launch. Does anyone know if/ when it'll be online at like macys or nordstrom?


----------



## Denae78 (Sep 29, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> In all honesty, what else could it have been given what the last 4 seasons were like? I think in relation to all that, it was surprisingly not as awful as it could've been.


  Yeah, it could have been worse. It just felt really thrown together to me.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Now of course this thread will die again lol


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Can we post spoilers here?


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Can we post spoilers here?


  Yes!


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Yes!


  Leggo!


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay, so I know that Marie lost her husband, but I really wanted Walt to at least slap her one good time.

  I'm so glad that he got to at least say goodbye to Skyler and his daughter even if he didn't get a moment with Walt Jr.

  I TOTALLY knew that he would end up saving Pinkman!!

  That was one of the best series endings ever. 




  Whew, I needed that.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Okay, so I know that Marie lost her husband, but I really wanted Walt to at least slap her one good time.
> 
> I'm so glad that he got to at least say goodbye to Skyler and his daughter even if he didn't get a moment with Walt Jr.
> 
> ...


  Yes!!! Heck I was waiting for Skylar to scream "Shut up" over and over again.

  I also LOVED how Walt died. And him telling why he really cooked meth, that was so needed and long over due.

  I knew he'd save Jesse, I LOL'd really loud seeing the ricin slipped into Lydia's drink!

  Still wanted Marie dead but oh well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone else watch Once Upon a Time, or want to watch Once Upon a Time in Wonderland.
  I love those shows.
  I can not wait for American Horror Story Coven to start.
  I loved the last two seasons.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh and how about Grey's Anatomy? That is another fav of mine. The premiere was so good.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else watch Once Upon a Time, or want to watch Once Upon a Time in Wonderland.
> I love those shows.
> I can not wait for American Horror Story Coven to start.
> I loved the last two seasons.


  I am watching those tomorrow and will write my thoughts on everything that happened last week. Some really good shows came on!


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Yes!!! Heck I was waiting for Skylar to scream "Shut up" over and over again.
> 
> I also LOVED how Walt died. And him telling why he really cooked meth, that was so needed and long over due.
> 
> ...


 
  Ooh, yes! As soon as they showed the closeup of the stevia and her tea I knew that he got her @ss!

  I loved that he gave Skylar a final ace to play so that she could stay out of jail. Plus, even though I couldn't stand Marie I'm glad that she'll get that closure.
  The way that he setup that gun was so genius, he really went out like a boss.


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else watch Once Upon a Time, or want to watch Once Upon a Time in Wonderland.
> I love those shows.
> I* can not wait for American Horror Story Coven to start.*
> I loved the last two seasons.


  I'm looking forward to that one, also The Walking Dead, and Game of Thrones.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MacNcheese* 

 

  Ooh, yes! As soon as they showed the closeup of the stevia and her tea I knew that he got her @ss!

  I loved that he gave Skylar a final ace to play so that she could stay out of jail. Plus, even though I couldn't stand Marie I'm glad that she'll get that closure.
  The way that he setup that gun was so genius, he really went out like a boss.



  A badass boss! I feel bad that Jesse's ex was killed but at least Brock survived.

  Sorta looking forward to Sauls show. I wish they would change that announcer because everytime I hear his voice talking about this or that show I always hear him saying breaking bad. SMH


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> I'm looking forward to that one, also The Walking Dead, and Game of Thrones.


  I NEED more of this 



  Excited to see Angela Basset on AHS!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 30, 2013)

Janice said:


> YES Richelle! I keep thinking I need to get set on all the shows starting but I haven't had a chance to sit down and figure out what's streaming.  The only thing I know right now:  *OCTOBER 10TH TVD RETURNS!!!*


  Just wanted to pop in and say that TVD is actually starting a week earlier, so this Thursday. It's going to be a busy day between RiRi, TVD, The Originals, and Scandal! ^_^


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I NEED more of this


  LMAO!!!  Love this clip!!  I think there's one that's a longer montage of Joffrey getting slapped too.  Cracks me up every time.


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 30, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I NEED more of this
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see Angela Basset on AHS!


  YASSSSSSSS, OMG if Tyrion isn't my FAVORITE character on that show. I just love him to death! That scene gave me the giggles.


----------



## Janice (Sep 30, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else watch Once Upon a Time, or want to watch Once Upon a Time in Wonderland.
> I love those shows.
> I can not wait for American Horror Story Coven to start.
> I loved the last two seasons.


  I'm really interested in Once upon a time in wonderland, the promos look good and Alice in Wonderland is my favorite story ever. Once upon a time I used to watch religiously, but... I dunno I lost interest somewhere. 

  As far as new shows go, Hello Ladies (HBO) is surprisingly funny. 

  and speaking of HBO... GIRLS season 3! Ahhh! /heartsplosion


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone else obsessed with greys anatomy? Im totally rooting for jackson and april!!


----------



## baghdad81 (Oct 1, 2013)

i loved the grey's premiere but sort of sad to see mousy die. Is it weird no one other than Sheppard was upset she died? I still don't know how they are going to write Cristina off. I am so over April and I think Matthew is a total idiot for taking her back. I am also hoping that Jackson's mom joins the hospital or is more of a regular.  Any Revenge fans out there? The premiere was intense! I did not see the end coming at all. I wonder who shot emily? And Jack's reaction was so unexpected also! This Margaux person is really curious as well.   Finally, not sure if people still follow How I Met Your Mother, but I feel like they had 8 seasons to get the perfect actress to play the mother and the person they chose just doesn't have chemistry with Ted. I just don't see it. Even when she is making a joke it's just so contrived. Anyhoo!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm here for Sons of Anarchy and Grey's Anatomy...hardcore!

  New shows I've started to like: Hostages, The Goldbergs and Super Fun Night (can't wait for that!)


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 7, 2013)

OMG, I am so happy that Scandal is back on


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> OMG, I am so happy that Scandal is back on


  OMG I could cry!!! 

  Harrison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as usual lol

  Fitz...ummm he really confused me

  Papa...baddass mofo!! I can see why Olivia is the way she is though.

  Mellie is so special and determined but also a touch cray. She swears she loves Fitz but being in the white house and having that title to me is all she really loves.

  Olivia..I'm excited to find out more about her past, her mom, any siblings etc.

  Cyrus...the kill file..really!


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 7, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> OMG I could cry!!!
> 
> Harrison
> 
> ...


 
  I so wish that they would expand Harrison's story line. Hopefully we'll learn more about him this season.

  Fitz is such a bawse, LOL. I had no idea that he was the leak, but it makes so much sense because he wants out of his marriage and he'll give up the presidency if it comes to it. I kind of feel sad for them (Fitz and Liv)  because you could tell that they had reconciled the fact that they had to go public, and were getting excited at the prospect of no longer having to hide.

  Papa is totally nuts! I'm more scared of him than anyone else on the show. It seems that his power has no limits! You can also tell that relationship is TOTALLY messed up...he seems so detached as a father.

  I hope we get flashbacks of Olivia as a child/teenager. That would be so awesome.

  Cyrus is so complicated. I remember when he was going to have his hubby killed over defiance, that's when I knew he had no limits.

  Can't wait for this week!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MacNcheese* 

 
  I so wish that they would expand Harrison's story line. Hopefully we'll learn more about him this season.

  Fitz is such a bawse, LOL. I had no idea that he was the leak, but it makes so much sense because he wants out of his marriage and he'll give up the presidency if it comes to it.* I kind of feel sad for them (Fitz and Liv)  because you could tell that they had reconciled the fact that they had to go public, and were getting excited at the prospect of no longer having to hide.*

  Papa is totally nuts! I'm more scared of him than anyone else on the show. It seems that his power has no limits! You can also tell that relationship is TOTALLY messed up...he seems so detached as a father.

  I hope we get flashbacks of Olivia as a child/teenager. That would be so awesome.

  Cyrus is so complicated. I remember when he was going to have his hubby killed over defiance, that's when I knew he had no limits.

  Can't wait for this week!



  I so wish they would have done the press conference but of course Mellie had to have the final say. ugh. 

  Read somewhere on tumblr the Harrison's back story will come out. I cannot wait for that.

  Really hope to see Huck's family again. 752 KILLED me! Would be awesome to have see what his son looks like now.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 9, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I so wish they would have done the press conference but of course Mellie had to have the final say. ugh.
> 
> Read somewhere on tumblr the Harrison's back story will come out. I cannot wait for that.
> 
> *Really hope to see Huck's family again. 752 KILLED me! Would be awesome to have see what his son looks like now.*


  I already loved Huck before that episode, but MAN it really pulled on my heartstrings. I'm kind of hoping that something will happen between him and Quinn.



  Does anyone watch Sons of Anarchy? OMG, last nights episode was sooooo good!

  I'm really looking forward to AHS Coven tonight.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, so AHS Coven was amazing. I can't wait for next week.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

im excited for greys tommoro! how would you write out christina if it were up to u?


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 10, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Okay, so AHS Coven was amazing. I can't wait for next week.


  I really have to see if AHS is on hulu or something.  I hate waiting for it to come out on Netflix!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Frankly, as much as i love scandal, i cant side with olivia and fitz. I  do not condone cheating un any way. As much as millie political ambitions go, yea shes mean and ruthless etc but she has every right to fight against them considering they wronged her first ,maybe its just me


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 14, 2013)

I just started watching The Blacklist on demand today. So far I like it.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 14, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Okay, so AHS Coven was amazing. I can't wait for next week.


  I finally saw it last night. Not sure how I feel about it yet I kinda dig it.

  Sooooo glad Supernatural, Vampire Diaries and Arrow are back. I feel like such a CW groupie but I hardcore love those shows.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 15, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I finally saw it last night. Not sure how I feel about it yet I kinda dig it.
> 
> Sooooo glad Supernatural, Vampire Diaries and Arrow are back. I feel like such a CW groupie but I hardcore love those shows.


  I think I'll check out The Originals. Unfortunately those other CW shows lost my interest a while ago. 

  I can't wait to see the next episode of AHS!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh Arrow!!

  Damn I had forgotten about that series, I need to go download the episodes of the new season. That is what happens when you prefer to watch a series in the original language instead of waitin to see if/when it gets translated: you forget about when it is starting again!!


----------

